# We have instock the New Frozen PE CALANUS, which replaces Cyclopzee



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

We have in stock the new Frozen PE CALANUS, which replaces Cyclopzee

Same bright red color, similier size. Small fish and corals seem to love it more then Cyclopzee.

Read more about CALANUS at WWW.MYSIS.COM


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's some more info about PE CALANUS on reefbuilders

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/04/08/calanus-copepods-replace-cyclopeeze-pe-mysis-twin-packs/


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=980769#post980769


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Do you carries just the single pack of PE CALANUS? or we have to buy the twin pack?


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

simba said:


> Do you carries just the single pack of PE CALANUS? or we have to buy the twin pack?


We sell the PE Calanus in single packs or twin packs your choice


----------

